# Which Seiko Pilots Alarm Chronograph?



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

*Which Seiko Pilots Alarm Chronograph?*​
*I like the style but can't choose the version to try - what would you choose?*

SNAB67P1 - SS case, black dial, white sub-dials, bracelet15.88%SNAB69P1 - Black ion plated SS case, black dial, yellow detailing, bracelet529.41%SNAB71P1 - SS case, white dial, leather strap635.29%SNAB73P1 - SS case, black dial, orange detailing, leather strap529.41%


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

*SNAB67P1 - SS case, black dial, white sub-dials, bracelet*










*SNAB69P1 - Black ion plated SS case, black dial, yellow detailing, bracelet*










*SNAB71P1 - SS case, white dial, leather strap*










*SNAB73P1 - SS case, black dial, orange detailing, leather strap*










All have:

- Chronograph in 1/5 second increments

- Alarm

- Flight computer

- Dual time

- Date window

- Hardlex glass

- 100m water resistant

I'd be interested in your thoughts please!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Guy, whats the button/pusher at 2 o'clock for?

White for me - it looks different


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

Robert said:


> Guy, whats the button/pusher at 2 o'clock for?
> 
> White for me - it looks different


^^^^what Robert said!


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Robert said:


> Guy, whats the button/pusher at 2 o'clock for?
> 
> White for me - it looks different


It's the chrono start/stop. The crown at 9 is for the internal sliderule bezel.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I was torn between the black ion case and the white dial version, plumped for the white dial as it looks just a wee bit less busy than the black dials.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

black ion yellow one ,purely because it looks more piloty than the others stealthy .i like the pushers .

jason.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I have the PVD one, it is an immense watch, the leather strap versions are knocking around on the high street and i think they look superb, black dial and leather strap if i didnt have the one i have.

I was pretty sure its not dual time though, i'll have a read of the destructions


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

minkle said:


> I have the PVD one, it is an immense watch, the leather strap versions are knocking around on the high street and i think they look superb, black dial and leather strap if i didnt have the one i have.
> 
> I was pretty sure its not dual time though, i'll have a read of the destructions


Excellent - can you tell me please, is the PVD glossy or matt?

The second time zone is done by setting the alarm dial apparently...somehow! Even the Seiko website states it as haveing tha capability so it must be true... :huh: 

Regarding the white one, typically it's the only one *not *available (cheaply) in the uk! :lol:

Cheers,

Guy 

PS 42 views and 6 votes - I'd have preferred 42 views and 42 votes, so please keep voting! :tongue2:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Its glossy

I have been through the booklet and it does not tell you how to set the alarm hands to another time zone, they just stay at the current time, unless the alarm is set, but yes the website does say dual time! :huh: :huh:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

All black one for me! Chosen if it was for me as I don't have a watch that looks like that although the downside is the 710 would notice









Paul


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Black with orange detail looks rather goo to me or im coming down with orangeitus


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

White dial for me, I know there all the same watch but for me that one is easier on the eye


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

I like the white. Smart and businesslike, as a ship's intrument panel would be.

Of the black dials, I prefer the bottom one, with orange detail . Orange is a great colour on watches and I dislike little white subs on black dials. They look like an afterthought.

V


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Love the start/stop pusher. Great detail. Unique and aeronautical looking.

V


----------

